

Andreessen Horowitz Joins SV Angel, Yuri Milner in Y Combinator Start Fund - zds
http://allthingsd.com/20111014/the-three-ventureers-andreessen-horowitz-joining-conway-and-milner-in-y-combinator-start-fund

======
cienrak
Everyone in the boat!

~~~
abbasmehdi
It does make the investor's work a _lot_ easier. YC has already done all the
sifting and sorting and filtered the top ~3%, so why not?

"Up to 5 dozen startups" is what surprised me. I thought it'd be north of that
this cycle.

------
thenextcorner
Can't we keep the commi's out..?

